# MY OUTDOOR SULCATA WINTER HOME



## murdocjunior (Oct 7, 2009)

THIS IS AN 4'X8' SULCATA WINTER HOME ME AND MY DAD MADE FOR MY SPOILED LITTLE TORTOISES  THIS SHOWS THE INSIDE WHERE THEY GO IN FOR SLEEP TIME AND THE OUTSIDE OF IT THE PIC WHERE YOU SEE MY TORTS MATING THATS THE FINISHED PRODUCT WITH RAMP AND SHINGLES, HOPE YOU LIKE IT AND FOR ANYONE WHO NEEDS IDEAS FOR THE NEXT OUTDOOR HOUSE.


----------



## K412 (Oct 7, 2009)

That looks great!!!
Nice job!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 7, 2009)

What are you going to use for heat? That's a really cute house, but I sure wish you weren't allowing Sulcata to mate.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 7, 2009)

Your dad did a great job! I like the door-within-a-door. 

Yvonne


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 7, 2009)

That a cute house!


----------



## Laura (Oct 7, 2009)

WE just re did our big guys winter housing.. I will have to post pics..
They have a new house under the eave of the barn so they have a dry place to lounge and then they can wander out to thier 100x60 pen if they want to. 
It has a heat pad inside. 
What do you use for heat? And where are you located? How cold does it get?


----------



## Isa (Oct 8, 2009)

Really cute house  You and your dad did a good job!


----------



## fishtanker (Oct 8, 2009)

What part of VA are you in. I live in Hampton Roads and have been too afraid to have sulcatas due to humidity. Do you have any issues with high humidity levels?


----------



## murdocjunior (Oct 9, 2009)

I live in Texas and thanks it took us a few weekends to finish it.


----------

